# Desktop VS Laptop



## william (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey guys give your opinion-
A Desktop is more Powerful than Laptop no matter for what purpose it is used.

There is going to be a heated discussion!!!!!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

???Is this even a matter of debate? It depends on what you need it for.If you need computing on the move, obviously you need laptops; else obviously desktops will be better (As you said, desktops are more powerful).

P.S. - I was not trying to belittle your thread, btw.


----------



## william (Aug 23, 2006)

Friend i am not saying that desktop is moreful than laptop rather i have put it up  as a question. i want your opinion.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 23, 2006)

See it all depends on specs but on same specs of course LAps will still lag.


----------



## @rpi (Aug 23, 2006)

don't u think in todays busy scheduled life we need a device which can be used anywhere at anytime to make r work more effecient............ from this point of view i can tell that laptops r much more better than desktop


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 23, 2006)

It depends on Needs, for mobile computing the Laptop beats hands down unless you want to look like a fool carrying a desktop. But for Games and high end operations, the Desktop is the best.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> It depends on Needs, for mobile computing the Laptop beats hands down unless you want to look like a fool carrying a desktop. But for Games and high end operations, the Desktop is the best.



yaar maine bhi to yehi bola tha...meri koi sunta hi naheen hai :'^(


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 23, 2006)

Maine Suna, Baki sabhi kahan hai!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

lol thanks decon....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 24, 2006)

*well desktops rule for power work and laptops rule for anytime anywere computing. that is all. there is really no comparision.

But for this threads sake lets say we have a desktop and  a laptop of exact same config and same performance. Now which one would you go for?

I would go for Laptop.. becuase it can be kept on a table and become a desktop too 
*


----------



## william (Aug 24, 2006)

I think we have enough of the discussion and i have got the answer but still if someone want to give his views then he do so.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

@rollercoaster: um...not really.....even if they were theoretically as powerful, a desktop has stuff like large screens, possibility of a nice mouse and ergonomic keyboard, many USB/PCI etc. slots....laptops would not have these because they are supposed to be portable.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 24, 2006)

I think desktop is far better when it comes to gaming and comfort wise ...
laptop is good only when u want compact thing .


----------



## cooldip10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Definitely Desktop:::  i mean where can you get the fastest out of those small laptop parts...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd love to be lazy enough to use a laptop xD


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 3, 2006)

As many of 'em said (like led_shankar , the deconstructionist)    it all depends on your NEEDS.
if its laptop you can do more work (coz u can take it anywhere),& if its desktop you can do work only where it is.

well i've got both of 'em, when i'm on the move,(travelling), at that time i can do a lot of work, checking mail, etc,etc & if i'm bored i can play games (Colin McRae 04, F1....).
& when i'm home i can do the work comfortably, & i get to play these games at a higher gfx. settings.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2006)

laptop are like sweet ,tender, sexy, gals who in general can't work like powerhouses (desktops) like we men . 

Desktop are real machine which can work like anything , laptop gud for frequent traveller but for general way to show purse power


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 3, 2006)

^ sexist pig.

@Qwerty: it is lazy to use a laptop? I think it is stupid to use a desktop on a train, for example.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

Yep, if you love your sleep couch you'll like a laptop, I didnt mean its useless and all that, just that I'd love to carry a comp anywhere, esp use it lying on the bed, relaxed


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 3, 2006)

Desktop definitely. Laptop keyboard itni annoying hoti hai ki dimaag kharaab ho jaata hai.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 3, 2006)

u cant compare laptop and a desktop without making any refrence.
I think both have sm advantage n both have sm disadvantage. It depend on the type of use.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2006)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Desktop definitely. Laptop keyboard itni annoying hoti hai ki dimaag kharaab ho jaata hai.


for this, there are separate KEYBOARDS  & MOUSE available with a USB cable just for LapTops.

Right now i'm using a IBM travel MOUSE.


----------



## snake (Sep 14, 2006)

Desktop = PowerHouse
Laptop = Style


----------



## william (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you rae right but don't u think that we can make laptop as powerful as desktop.


----------



## Kenu (Sep 15, 2006)

I use both ... since i have got hardware issues with desktop a lot
I can say .. if you compare Hardware issues .. Laptops are damm more reliable


----------



## william (Sep 15, 2006)

ya , you are right.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 15, 2006)

william said:
			
		

> I think you rae right but don't u think that we can make laptop as powerful as desktop.


I think i answered this.


----------



## william (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think so or i don't remeber. by the way leave it.


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

What de heck. This stupid thread still going on?? Both have their own meaning!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok we all know both have their Own Uses n all..la la la la but frankly ask me which is better...
   Laptop ....Cuz today ones are really so powerful. The mobility which we get is really great. And then those are on par se average more reliable than Desktop. I still havent been able to Mess much around with my Lappy other than some formats.
   Infact we can pretty much do with laptop if its powerful what we can do with Desktop. But we cannot take desktop on travelling and watch the movies. Nothing beats the powerpoint presentation from ones own laptop .. ones from memory drives are very restrictive.
  And with Phishining and Credit Card frauds having ones own laptop is far better than using PC which we dont know whats running in background.
  And hell i had prefer opening Lappy in cafe day or joints which have Wi-fi hotspots.
   Really i feel where PC stops laptops takes over from there and moves on....


----------



## william (Sep 16, 2006)

I think we should close this topic now, as the difference is clear.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 18, 2006)

I think this has been discussed earlier  but anyway. I have added the poll.

I vote for laptop  due to the convenience it gives. The config of current lower end laptops are also decent enough for basic stuff.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 18, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @rollercoaster: um...not really.....even if they were theoretically as powerful, a desktop has stuff like large screens, possibility of a nice mouse and ergonomic keyboard, many USB/PCI etc. slots....laptops would not have these because they are supposed to be portable.


Well you can always attach a large screen, nice mouse and ergonomic keyboard when you are using it on your desk. And you can use the standard options when on the move. Laptops even have 20" screen nowadays.



			
				SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Desktop definitely. Laptop keyboard itni annoying hoti hai ki dimaag kharaab ho jaata hai.


SOME laptops have an annoying keyboard, but not all. It basically depends on the company and the size of the machine. And any way, you can always attach an extra keyboard.

However, the poll states that money is not an issue. So if you are willing to spend any amount of dough, you would obviously buy a laptop. At least, I will... and I have.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 18, 2006)

@Arayush: But what about upgradability and customisability? These are major issues with Laptops.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 18, 2006)

Desktop man !


----------



## william (Sep 19, 2006)

In the pole the condition is that "money don't matters" then i think laptop is better beacuse we dnot forget the lapptop can be upgraded as the user wants.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

It all depends on the personal needs, if 1 wants mobility lappy serves or juz for guys like us who sit for hours on net at home & play a lotz of games....desktop is best.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 7, 2006)

i  think  laptop  is the bst  if money  is no  problem  as  in  india we dot have  space as compared to  other  so  to  savethe spcae its  good  we can  jst  use it tp  open it and after than  close it and it it in the cuboard it really  good and other thing is the desktop  has no  junk  wires  that  headace is gonee


----------



## Dumbledore (Oct 7, 2006)

Desktop RULEZ!!!! I am not so well off and I bet not everybody are. Maybe a poll on whether we use a Laptop or Desktop to access this forum can go very well!!


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 11, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38257


----------



## rajas (Oct 11, 2006)

Desktop..anytime. I'm talking purely abt performance. Has anyone seen the Dell-XPS 700...the beast of gaming machines. No laptop can match its presence.

I'm working on Dell- XPS 400 - Desktop
(Processor: Intel 930 series Pentium D 3.00GHz Dual Core. Memory: 1GB DDR2 @ 533 MHz; Video Card: ATI RADEON® X300 SE 128 MB; HDD: 80GB SATA II
16X DVD+/-RW ; Intel 10/100 LOM; Integrated Audio with Windows Vista RC1)

and Dell Insprion 9200 - Laptop (cant post the hardware details at this time)
Laptop doesnt have any match with. XPS 400. Desktop rocks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 11, 2006)

desk top as i am a power user


----------



## satyamy (Oct 11, 2006)

Ni issues that Desktop is Best in Performance
But if Money is not a Prob than i'll go for any Good Notebook from Dell or Aser which'll cost around 2.5-3.0 lakh


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

rajas said:
			
		

> Desktop..anytime. I'm talking purely abt performance. Has anyone seen the Dell-XPS 700...the beast of gaming machines. No laptop can match its presence.
> 
> I'm working on Dell- XPS 400 - Desktop
> (Processor: Intel 930 series Pentium D 3.00GHz Dual Core. Memory: 1GB DDR2 @ 533 MHz; Video Card: ATI RADEON® X300 SE 128 MB; HDD: 80GB SATA II
> ...



hey dude r u frm Dell XPS support?
__________
@rajas : did u get the presentation on the Limited Edition XPS 600 "Renegade"?Mind Boggling!The whole computer is custom built from made to order one of a kind parts made by vendors like Intel and Nvidia exclusively for DeLL.Stuff of dreams.
__________
*I'am Trying to build:

Intel C2D E6600 (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.15500/-)

Asus P5W DH Deluxe (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.14500/-)

2 x Nvidia GeForce 7900GT (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.17000/-each rite nw and waiting to get more info on DX 10 cards)

2 x 2Gb DDR2 800Mhz (waiting for prices to come down from Rs.25000/-each)

20"Viewsonic Wide Screen LCD (I knw CRT's are better and already own a Samsung Syncmaster 955DF CRT for my existing system)

Zebronics Antibiotic (already have this one)

Zeb Platinum 500W PSU (already have this one)

Wud like to call it ma monsta!!!*
__________
DESKTOPS ARE LIKE HEAVY DUTY HUMVEE TRUCKS (HUMMER)
LAPTOPS ARE LIKE LUXURY CARS

Well LUXURY CARS SUCK!!!


----------



## Fastlove (Oct 13, 2006)

there is no limit of what u can do with a desktop ..talking here about initial configuration and future upgrades...
as for the laptop, it's kinda limited...only thing is that u can carry it around...at least IMO

PS. it is a monster indeed what u are building there saber


----------



## Ksquare (Nov 12, 2006)

It depends on needs, if u r a busy guy and rarelly stay at ur home den laptop is something u need provided u want' one.
But if spend most of ur time at home--desktop's the best.
Cause, as u mentioned they can be MUCH MUCH powerful then laptops.
u can easily upgrade em'. And more upgradement options r available.
Like liquid cooling, u can change the looks when u get bored with the present one etc. etc. 
go to *www.xoxide.com if u wonna know wat desktops r really capable of in upgradement!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2006)

it compleately depends on the need. However, with today's technologies....laptop is a better choice

core 2 duo for laptop is quite fast, as fast as the desktop counterpart. With a laptop, u get almost same power as the desktop, but in a very small space, & most important good backup of 2  3 hrs....unlike a UPS with a desktop

however, u cannot upgrade laptops as easily as desktop.

Like many have said before, if u r a student, reading in some city other then your home....& living in hostal, or rent, then laptop is better, it's small...& obviously, u won't be doing a lot of gaming on it.

If u r doing a job...which required connectivity, then although smart phones are better, but laptop is also good. u can keep them in home atleast

for workstation tasks, they will cost a lot, lot more then their desktop equivalent just cos it's mobile, so a desktop is better


----------



## mediator (Nov 12, 2006)

^^Correct!


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 12, 2006)

Can u people please comment on future of my laptop(config in my signature).
I had bought it in june month.
M abl to play all the games at decent resolution now bt NFS carbon just shows blue screen n freezes my comp!!
My RAM is @667 Mhz, HDD @ 7200 RPM


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2006)

@ashu dps

your laptop is good enough, what do u use it for generally, as gaming is something u can only do on high end laptops properly or better buy a desktop

laptops are not meant to be power stations, they can be, but they are not supposed to be

If u don't play games, just for a seconds suppose this is the case, then your laptop is good enough for next 3 years, it's perfect to run Vista or Linux with XGL, drivers are available (not sure about linux & ATI). Just if u need, upgrade the RAM to 2 GB when the prices are right. Cos if it's not gaming, then running the OS & application, even with Vista is good enough on 1GB


----------



## william (Nov 12, 2006)

i think both can be upgraded as per the needs and as gxsaurav and k square has said it depends upon the use and need it becomes difficult to compare .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2006)

deesktop/......freedom...for everything


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 12, 2006)

@gxsaurav : I basically bought it for works in our college i.e basically ppt, asgnmnts n surfing bt also wanted to have a gaming machine bt could have got either a lap or a desktop n my budget was limited to abt 80K. So got this one n i also use it for gaming.I play quake 4, 3, AOE 3, CIV 4, GTA etc n yes nt to forget ROAD RASH 

BTW hw mch wl a 1GB DDR stick for my lappy cost ? 
Can i gt it at a lesser price than DELL as they quote it abt 10K !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2006)

it is a good,lite gaming machine...don't worry, u can play games on it casually..since u r a student...this is enough for u

no idea about RAM price


----------



## william (Nov 13, 2006)

laptop provides mobility, yes it can be used for games but i think for games desktop is the best.
what say????????


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ nocessarily coz there are high-end custom built laptops or better said Notebooks coz they heat up so much that u cant keep them on ur laps and they are designed religiously for games and much advanced than ur everyay *desktop.*As a matter of fact these are so expensive that most companies dont tend to market them in India and these are mostly for Gamer,Hacker and Bling-Factor Oriented Markets,such as the Dell XPS M1710,Dell XPS 2010 Gaming notebook or the Alienware range of Gaming Notebooks.Well,they are different from as they are mobile so that becomes and imp. factor when ur mostly on the move.If u use ur comp. only in ur home then I guess desktop is better coz there is no limit to wat u can add to it.I support highend gaming portables for US consumers and I go thru' the best materials on the best range of computers,trust me these notebooks are way advanced but anyday I'd bet my money on a Gaming Desktop completely assembled by me.


----------



## mediator (Nov 14, 2006)

william said:
			
		

> laptop provides mobility, yes it can be used for games but i think for games desktop is the best.
> what say????????


Abolutely!


----------



## Ranjya (Nov 20, 2006)

I would love to be able to carry my passion everywhere I go!
Think.....Watching a sunset or sunrise by the seaside with Ubuntu on Laptop and 
surfing the net at the same time. Next scenario .....at work but have 1/2hr, well
spent if on Laptop. Can't say one can do same with Desktop. Also if money no 
problem you get decent high spec ones which can give med range desktop a real fight.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 20, 2006)

Desktop has a lot more power than laptop


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2006)

Nothing beats the convinience of computing on your bed for me. Furthermore, I can carry my laptop all around the house and the city. And because I have a very powerful laptop (much more powerful than my PC), it is better in every respect. To top that off, my PC runs Windows and my laptop is a Macintosh. Do I need any more reasons to prefer my laptop over my PC!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 20, 2006)

a desktop is the right choice, however I have passion for lappy which I dont own for now,

as I am planning to make a rig next year may or june using Striker Extreme MB of Asus, please let me know more of this board is it a right choice and how much in total I have to shellout for a mid range rig, I will be using 1gb either 800mz or 667mz ddr2 ram, cpu not selected at, a midrange gpu, and a well defined reasonable tower and prefering17"lcd vdu.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

Please don't go off-topic. Such questions should be posted in the Hardware Troubleshooting forum.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok alright.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 26, 2007)

I m a student studying 130 mks frm home. So i wud prefer a Laptop nd having a Wi-fi in  college is double Bonus.


----------



## william (Jan 27, 2007)

i must say that in you case laptop is the best choice !!


----------



## faraaz (Jan 29, 2007)

Alienware laptops are waaaay better than any Desktop you could get from elsewhere...

Of course, an Alienware Desktop again is way better than anything else you can get from anywhere else...

But honestly, I really can't come up with anything that wouldn't run on a top of the line gaming laptop from Alienware or anywhere else for that matter...

That, plus the fact that laptops are INSANELY more convenient than a desktop and ta-da...

Laptops!!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

One can easily sit nd Relax in the Bed while Programming and Surfing Internet.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 29, 2007)

Laptops are comfortable and for someone like me always on the move, flitting here and there it is a great help as Wi-Fi networks are easy to access and configure in laptops and its portable.

Desktops still beat laptops hands down for speed, customization and availability of spares so it still rules the roost if portability isn't a deal.


----------

